

Android 4.0 (ICS) ported to Raspberry Pi - yankcrime
http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/1700

======
Zenst
Interesting, though chromeos was ported recently as well. I just wished the Pi
had the option to add more memory as that would open up so much more.

